# Illex Hip Bag Urban Camo -20%



## Angelcenter-Kassel.de (9. Januar 2013)

Liebe Angelfreunde,

ab sofort im Angebot!

* 


*


Besuchen Sie uns auf unserer Facebookseite​ *Aktuelle Neuheiten & Angebote finden Sie hier:


*​ *Neu im Shop*

​ *Aktuelle Angebote*

​


----------

